# Ford 4400 Industrial w/loader



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been looking hard for the last couple of months for a tractor to replace my Massey mf-85. I have been looking and leaning towards a compact 4x4 tractor but found this ad for this Ford and would like some opinions on whether you all think it is a good deal or not. I did some searching on the net for this model after I found the ad and cannot find another one for sale priced as high which has me feeling that it is overpriced even though the engine has just been rebuilt. Give me your opinions on the tractor, the model, the price, the availability of parts, etc. Thanks!

AD:

1973-ish Ford 4400 Industrial two wheel drive with heavy duty Ford front end loader. In line vertical three cylinder gasoline engine, hp-62. PTO hp- 52. Eight speed manual transmission(1-4 reverse in high and low range) with a strong clutch. Front and Rear tires 80%. rear are fluid filled plus two sets of wheel weights installed. Power steering, rear differential lock, brakes work excellent. Three point hitch with top link, draw bar, and live PTO. Column and foot throttles. Very strong live hydraulic system with engine mounted, piston-type pump, 4.8 gpm capacity. Engine completely rebuilt as of Jan 3, 2008. Runs smooth and strong with three hours on rebuild. No smoke or blow-by. Bought a new tractor and now don't need both. Asking $8000 or best offer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds kinda high to me.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=4400&guid=6A337635A4584D709DB4731C1AABD44C

Are you looking around on the Tractor House website?


----------



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Sounds kinda high to me.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=4400&guid=6A337635A4584D709DB4731C1AABD44C
> ...


No, but I will. I found this one on a local advertising website:

http://shopping.rollanet.org/listings/index.php?a=2&b=235578

The rebuilt engine makes me concerned because I figure it will only be reliable as the person who rebuilt it. Could be a strong engine with a long future or could be problems waiting to happen.


----------



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Sounds kinda high to me.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=4400&guid=6A337635A4584D709DB4731C1AABD44C
> ...


No, but I will. I found this one on a local advertising website:

http://shopping.rollanet.org/listings/index.php?a=2&b=235578

The rebuilt engine makes me concerned because I figure it will only be reliable as the person who rebuilt it. Could be a strong engine with a long future or could be problems waiting to happen.


----------

